# 6g Fluval Nano tank for CRS



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

*6 GaL Shrimp Oasis*

Here's a pic of my last setup










With an HD video


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like a nice peaceful setup. What type of substrate is that? Looks good.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks, I think it's white marine sand.
There's also a video link below with my new setup although the camera didn't focus when i zoomed out.

This was 2 months prior to the photo above.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, I like to to swim there


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Very beautiful set up! The sand looks great against the plants/background... Using co2 in there?
Edit: just watched your video, shrimps look great! Saw u had co2 in there...thanks for showing that as well...


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. It's called marine sand from Big Al's

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Sub...ravel_Marine-Sand_8799233_102.html?tc=default

I've been planning on posting up a tutorial on that co2 system.

Dirt cheap to build, efficient as the high end models, and cheap refills.

Right now I have a 12g co2 cartridge running at 1bps for over 9 days now.

They cost $30 for a 40 pack from canadian tire. So your looking at $2 per month on refills for any tanks less then 15gal.


----------

